# Top water knots



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I was just curious what knot you guys are using to get the best action out of your top water lures such as the super spook jr and rapala skitterwalks?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Best knot I've run into is for flourocarbon and will also work on mono, is what I call the Chilton Ultimate. It is the easiest to tie, easiest to adjust (which is extremely important). Only thing I don't know is the percentage at which it breaks. 

Look at it closely on UTube. Be a little patient. The guy is English and a bit hard for me to understand. 

www.youtube/watch?V=ZoqPoSUwlwy


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I just use an improved clinch knot, I'm not concerned about the lure being loose on the line for freedom of movement. I want a know that is tuff to break that I can lean into when needed.

Can't say if it has impacted my hit ratio or not.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I usually don't use a loop but when I do I just go with a good old bowline. Once it is set it holds forever.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

I just use a uni knot most of the time


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Loop knot.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Perfection loop


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

rapala knot with a 17 lb test leader


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Definitely a loop knot......but I dont like flouro for top water unless im throwing a large tail weighted topwater.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

hsiF deR said:


> Definitely a loop knot......but I dont like flouro for top water unless im throwing a large tail weighted topwater.


Yeah I use a mono leader for top water it seems to float better than flouro

Thanks for the replies guys! I'm gonna try some of them.

I have been using the improved clinch but had heard there are knots that allow more action.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2R_2xautA1U


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Loop knot. Quick and easy to tie


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Loop


----------

